# JOE-Editor



## styr (3. Okt 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Es gibt den JOE 2.3.25 und den JOE 2.50 BETA 1.  Kann man den letzteren ohne Probleme einsetzen?!

Dank & Gruß
>styr<

_Editiert von P3AC3MAK3R: Standardschrift eingestellt_


----------



## Griffin (3. Okt 2004)

Also ich hab mit letzteren nie wirklich Probleme gehabt.


----------



## bygones (3. Okt 2004)

Man kann auch normal schreiben und man bekommt eine Antwort... so ein schwachsinn !


----------



## Fish (4. Okt 2004)

Hi,
es gibt keine Probleme mit der Version 2.5, sie ist auch ziemlich stabil, allerdings sind die Menüs mit den Swing-Komponenten nicht aktiv... Goldti


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (4. Okt 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man kann auch normal schreiben und man bekommt eine Antwort... so ein schwachsinn !


Hab's behoben.


----------

